# Bishop Dwight Pate and Detroit Revival!



## chicacanella (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey, has anyone been watching CTN with Pastor Plummer.  I don't know if Bishop Pate is a real prophet or not but I was wondering if anyone else has seen the program and what do they think?


----------



## gn1g (Mar 3, 2008)

I use to like him (Bishop Pate) but the last time I attended one of his services he was utterly ridiculous.


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 3, 2008)

gn1g said:


> I use to like him (Bishop Pate) but the last time I attended one of his services he was utterly ridiculous.


 

What was he doing? I was kind of thrown off by him too because he acts a little wacky too me. Not that I am trying to talk about him in a bad way, but he doesn't act normal.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 3, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> What was he doing? I was kind of thrown off by him too because he acts a little *wacky* too me. Not that I am trying to talk about him in a bad way, but he doesn't act normal.


 

Yep, he was telling people that black people don't control nothing just the alarm clock etc.  and just started calling folks stupid crazy and a lot of other stuff.


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 3, 2008)

gn1g said:


> Yep, he was telling people that black people don't control nothing just the alarm clock etc. and just started calling folks stupid crazy and a lot of other stuff.


 

Now I am sure the bible doesn't tell us to do things like that. See, this is one reason I  am not going to the revival until I hear a word from God.


----------



## MsSharee06 (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree its just something about him that's not right to me.


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 3, 2008)

MsSharee06 said:


> I agree its just something about him that's not right to me.


 

Yeah, and Plummer wants people to come to the revival but people are kind of scared because we don't know if he is a real prophet or not. And some of the things he said kind of threw me off too.


----------

